
What should I learn next? - Curzel
Hi everyone, 
In the last 4 I&#x27;ve been working full time as iOS Developer.
I do like the job, so not really planning a career shift at the moment.
Still, I&#x27;d like to learn something new!<p>My current skills are:
- iOS Native 
- Android Native
- Python (Scripting, Backend, Django, ...)
- Not deep knowledge of many other languages and platforms (Delphi, SQL, OpenGL, basic CSS and Js...)<p>I am looking at many tech I&#x27;d like to lear more about:
- Web Development with React
- AI (Deep Learning)
- Game Development with Unity<p>What do I pick?
======
verdverm
Have a look at the MixedRealityToolkit from Microsoft. I'm learning this and
Unity because I saw a very different future when I put the Hololens 2 on the
first time.

~~~
giantg2
I second this. I think you are in a good position to move to AR/VR
applications with your background in iOS/Android if you learn this stuff.

Hololens is already out and has some good developer resources. Apple is
supposed to have something in the pipeline for release sometime in the next
couple years (could just be a rumor). If that happens, I think that would be
the catalyst for mainstream adoption. I wouldn't be too surprised if google
redesigns and rereleases Glass to compete too.

~~~
verdverm
The big difference in HoloLens 2 is the hand tracking, it's superb. It's the
future.

I don't think Apple Glass will have that when it comes out, re: privacy. The
parents lack cameras, but may have some form of lidar? Maybe depends on the
one you look at?

~~~
giantg2
Very cool. I did a little work investigating HoloLens for my company. We were
able to setup a visit to a Microsoft office to try them out. This was a couple
years ago before the 2 came out. It was still pretty cool.

I'm surprised they aren't used more extensively in industrial companies. They
would be great for training. Citi Bank has a video on YouTube that demos their
vision of use for financial companies too.

------
Olumde
Pick a technology that (1) interests you, else you will ask the same question
again in N years _and_ (2) is in demand by prospective employers.

